# is adhd hereditary?



## 21Rach

instead of scaring myself googling i thought i'd get a real answer from u guys who would really know here... is adhd hereditary my OH has it, & male side of his family have it. thanks x


----------



## baby.love

From what i know of it yes it CAN be... My brother has it and on my OH's side his brother and he have it .. My son who has autism also has it(but very mild). From what i know boys are more likely to have it than girls x


----------



## bana

well i have add without the hyperactivitie! lol im the only one in my family, or tho we swear my mum has it as she has similar traits to me! My partner is quite hyperactive so it wudnt suprise me if my lo has adhd, so time will tell. x


----------



## 21Rach

cheers girls, my oh's didn't surface until he was 6 so i got a long time to go til i find out but jus wondered, thanks :) xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It can be. But not always.

In my family it is true with every male that has been born onto my mums side since 1990, inc my son x


----------



## saxon

I know this thread has been inactive since December but I just wanted to add that 85% of children diagnosed with ADHD come from a family history of ADHD weither it is diagnosed or undiagosed. My hubbie has ADHD tendencies very badly but just won't listen to the doctor when he is told he can get a diagnoses for why he is so restless and suffers horrid sleep issues we are in a 4 year and counting battle to get our daughter diagnosed as she has very bad emotional, verbal and agressive out-bursts only has good concentratiuon on creative activites goes wild when her routine is messed about with even if it is only a matter of minutes or we have visitors to the house on school nights as she knows this is not how the routine works. She only sleeps between 3-6 hours a night but thankfully she is a very bright girl who is top of the class ats chool but because of this is very distruptive an dshiouts out all the time at school because the work is far to easy for her. I have a siter who was diagnosed with ADHD at 16 so there is a very strong history of ADHD. My dauyghter also seems to suffer with OCD as she is very compulsive when it comes down to her clothing and care-bears that have to be arranged in a certain way, her bed has to be made in a certain way and her body, hands and hair have to washed in a certain order repeated times


----------



## LunaBean

Just wana add..I hav ADD (without the hyper part), and my 7 year old sister has ADHD, no-one else in my family has it tho


----------

